# Tadepoles+springtails



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Do any of you feed your tadpoles springtails. Just out of curiosity. I placed a tadpole in my big viv because...Well I was tired of having my big viv empty I guess. But Springtails keep falling in the cup. I just noticed the tad eating them. Have any one else used springtails to feed tads?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I have in the past...back in the days when I had "extra" springtails.


----------



## rain- (Jul 28, 2006)

I keep some _Folsomia candida_ in tad ponds and containers, they seem to really enjoy living on the water surface. It really is fun to watch tads noticing the food on the surface and learning to eat them.


----------



## nate1821 (Jan 9, 2006)

I was actually thinking of posting the same thing. I noticed that I would pour in a large amount of springtails into my tank and some would always end up in the water. The next day they would be gone. So while feeding the frogs I noticed that my tadpoles stay towards the top and basically suck in the adult and baby springtails.
So now I always pour springtails right into the water for the tadpoles.


----------

